
Ask HN: Connect your app to the world's networks? Is this a hard problem? - sprafa
Hey,<p>Just wondering, how difficult is the problem of connecting a mobile app to networks so it can call normal cellphone numbers? I would imagine it could be a huge problem, due to different implementations and regulations, but I also remember there was a startup which aimed to solve this problem. Any ideas ?
======
paulrosenzweig
There are a few start ups offering telephony APIs. The most popular is called
Twilio.

~~~
sprafa
Thanks. For some reason typing this question into Google gave me millions of
irrelevant results no matter how I tried to word it.

